# It's not the camera, it's the photographer: Photo Assignment



## Snakeguy101

We have probably all heard that adage by now but let's put it to the test. Post your best picture using a point and shoot camera or a cell phone camera. No due date, no competition, just show us what you can do with limited gear. 

Here is mine taken with a cannon s90 (in a waterproof case obviously):


----------



## loopy

Cool shot Shakeguy, here is my contribution:




Taken with my first digital camera, Canon Powershot S45.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"I has bi-focals"


----------



## bazooka

This was with a DiMage Z2 bridge camera several years ago before I formally educated myself... (clickable for full size)


----------



## msuggs

Taken with Canon D10 underwater camera....this one....


----------



## Farmer_Jon

Taken with a sony cybershot DSC-T5.  Unfortunately, its life ended due to water damage.


----------



## DyeMyEyes

Taken with a Kodak EasyShare Z710 after many, many failed attempts. (And still not any good! I got plenty of timing practice, though.)


----------



## malkav41

Taken with a Nikon Coolpix L6 I bought for $4.50 at Goodwill. :mrgreen:


----------



## OrionsByte

Snakeguy101 said:


> Post your best picture using a point and shoot camera or a cell phone camera.


 
That's hard, because it wasn't until I got a DSLR that I _really_ started working hard on getting better, and most of the shots I used to think were good don't look so good to me any more.    I managed to dig this one up though, and I still like it.  Canon G3 (my old faithful camera for over 7 years!)


----------



## GerritSmith

Here is mine!


----------



## Blakiexcharles

some old cellphone shots


----------



## JWellman

I have tons with the Canon Powershot, which until last year was the only thing I used.





(Ventura, CA)


----------



## Photo Lady

great pictures .... so far they are really special..


----------



## Photo Lady

Snakeguy101 said:


> We have probably all heard that adage by now but let's put it to the test. Post your best picture using a point and shoot camera or a cell phone camera. No due date, no competition, just show us what you can do with limited gear.
> 
> Here is mine taken with a cannon s90 (in a waterproof case obviously):


 i have seen this beautiful photo before...


----------



## Snakeguy101

haha, well of course you have! it was also in a contest in this forum.


----------



## Rekd

loopy said:


> Cool shot Shakeguy, here is my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my first digital camera, Canon Powershot S45.


 
This.


----------



## mooimeisie

Taken with a Panasonic DMC-LX5 P&S


----------



## Kerbouchard

Snakeguy101 said:


> We have probably all heard that adage by now but let's put it to the test. Post your best picture using a point and shoot camera or a cell phone camera. No due date, no competition, just show us what you can do with limited gear.
> 
> Here is mine taken with a cannon s90 (in a waterproof case obviously):


There is no test.  There is a reason why professionals use top quality equipment.  Half of the examples in this thread missed focus or are blurry.  The other half were taken in broad day light.  Sure, in broad day light, there isn't much difference between a capable camera and a point and shoot.  In most other conditions, the differences are night and day.

I'm not sure what point you are trying to prove, but Posts 2, 9, 11, and 17 are the only ones I would consider decent, and they were shot under ideal conditions.


----------



## Snakeguy101

Kerbouchard said:


> There is no test.  There is a reason why professionals use top quality equipment.  Half of the examples in this thread missed focus or are blurry.  The other half were taken in broad day light.  Sure, in broad day light, there isn't much difference between a capable camera and a point and shoot.  In most other conditions, the differences are night and day.
> 
> I'm not sure what point you are trying to prove, but Posts 2, 9, 11, and 17 are the only ones I would consider decent, and they were shot under ideal conditions.



I think you are missing the point of this thread. It is not about who has a bigger lens or who has a more expensive camera. A normal point and shoot camera is far more advanced that what Ansel Adams was working with. My point is that they should not be disregarded and looked down on because in capable hands, even a P&S can produce excellent images. This is just a fun thread, no need to get over critical about it. 

Here are some more taken with my canon s90- some of which were taken in "less than ideal conditions" and non of which have been edited (except for crops).


----------



## mooimeisie

I agree with Snakeguy.  I don't think it's about the equipment, to me it's all about the eye of the person pressing the button on the camera.  Just because you can afford the best "professional" equipment, doesn't make you a professional photographer. 

I found this quote on Flickr 
*"A photographer is the one who knows where to stand, where to look, what to see, how to use the camera to capture that very moment of life for the generations to come."
~ The Visions of Kai 

*


----------



## Kerbouchard

Snakeguy101 said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no test.  There is a reason why professionals use top quality equipment.  Half of the examples in this thread missed focus or are blurry.  The other half were taken in broad day light.  Sure, in broad day light, there isn't much difference between a capable camera and a point and shoot.  In most other conditions, the differences are night and day.
> 
> I'm not sure what point you are trying to prove, but Posts 2, 9, 11, and 17 are the only ones I would consider decent, and they were shot under ideal conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point of this thread. It is not about who has a bigger lens or who has a more expensive camera. A normal point and shoot camera is far more advanced that what Ansel Adams was working with. My point is that they should not be disregarded and looked down on because in capable hands, even a P&S can produce excellent images. This is just a fun thread, no need to get over critical about it.
> 
> Here are some more taken with my canon s90- some of which were taken in "less than ideal conditions" and non of which have been edited (except for crops).
Click to expand...


I won't critique the photos since you didn't ask for it.

In any case, Ansel Adams also returned to the same spot just about every day for a year to capture the shots that he did.  He then spent considerable time in the darkroom editing them.  I spent a long time trying to get the shots that I wanted out of a P&S.  Too long.  I spent too much time trying to get the results I wanted with a DSLR and a fast prime.

It wasn't until I combined flexible gear with a control of lighting that I began to see results that I could be proud of.  Yes, great shots can be made with minimal gear, but there is a reason that advanced gear exists.  Consistency.  I consistently take photos that I am proud of in all kinds of conditions.  I could not do the same with a P&S.  

I don't mean to be critical to your 'just for fun' thread, but you opened a discussion implying that 'limited gear' could produce equal results with the proper photographer.  You shouldn't be offended when somebody disagrees with that assertion.  Yes, in controlled or ideal circumstances, just about anybody could take a great photo.  Honestly, photography isn't that hard.  You set three variables, push a button, and do a bit of editing.  Nothing too complicated especially since most of the variables are predetermined.  ISO depends on the available light and the camera's abilities.  Shutter speed is usually the fastest available depending on the aperture.  Heck, most settings in any situation not outdoors in broad day light or with studio lights are completely dependent upon the limitations of the gear a photographer is using.

When I shot weddings with my d90, I was wide open for the aperture, at as high an ISO as I found usable, and at as fast a shutter speed as I could and still properly expose the photo.  There were no creative choices.  There weren't any options.  It was ISO 1600, aperture 2.8, and a shutter speed of around 1/30th of a second on a tripod.  At that point, you could put anybody in that position, tell them to push the button, and get the same shots.  Now, I am using a D700 and will go up to ISO 3200, aperture 2.8 and a shutter speed of around 1/60th of a second.   A P&S simply cannot shoot in those conditions.  Camera settings have almost nothing to do with creativity or 'art' in most circumstances.  It is completely dependent upon the situation and the light level.  Weddings aside, even if you are shooting in broad day light, you use a small aperture, base ISO, and sync shutter speed and hope your flash is powerful enough to bring the subject up to the background(or find some shade, use reflectors, or just deal with the raccoon eyes in post).  (and most P&S's can't utilize an external flash which would make it even worse)

There aren't any secrets.  There aren't any special recipes.  Almost every decision made by a photographer is influenced by his gear limitations and the conditions he is shooting in.  Sure, there are some creative 'flyer's' and some of them turn out great, but they aren't a high keeper percentage and you never know if they are going to work out.

I'm sorry to dispel so many myths in one post, but, seriously, it's not that complicated.  There are only 3 settings on the camera.  The conditions aren't always controllable and most people can't revisit the same site for months waiting to get the right shot.  Equipment matters.  It allows you to control the situation instead of it controlling you.  

I'm sorry if that hurts your feelings.  No, not everyone can afford the gear necessary to shoot in just about any situation they encounter.  Heck, most can't.  Heck, I can't.  Sometimes you just have to pack up your gear(or put the P&S in your pocket) and realize that you don't have the right tools for the job.

In any case, to imply that a P&S is up to the same task as a properly outfitted pro is just ridiculous.  I don't care who is behind the camera.


----------



## Snakeguy101

what myths have you dispelled exactly? Im certainly not saying that point and shoot cameras are better than a Nikon FX and you don't need to explain the exposure triangle to me. Once again- all this thread is about is good shots that were taken with a P&S. No one is making any claims and it is silly for you to argue about it.


----------



## tesoulin

I agree with Snakeguy101, I don't see why you took the whole thing so personally Kerbouchard, I'd expect this kind of comment from a hurt and pricey DSLR


----------



## Kerbouchard

Snakeguy101 said:


> what myths have you dispelled exactly? Im certainly not saying that point and shoot cameras are better than a Nikon FX and you don't need to explain the exposure triangle to me. Once again- all this thread is about is good shots that were taken with a P&S. No one is making any claims and it is silly for you to argue about it.



I'm not trying to argue or explain anything to you.  2, 9, 11 and 17 are decent shots.

So far, IMO, there has only been one really good shot posted in this thread, and that was from Orionsbyte.  Most of the rest look like P&S snaps.  If you want to see examples from P&S's fine, if you want to have a thread about P&S images, fine, but don't make a thread called "It's not the camera, it's the photographer" and then get offended when somebody tells you that you are wrong.  That would be silly.

I explained to you why the camera matters.  I explained to you why the decisions that the photographer makes are usually based on circumstance and not on creative choice.  Actually, I'm not sure what else I can explain to you.  Like I said earlier, it's really not that complicated.


----------



## Snakeguy101

I'm not offended and it was not I who said "it is not the camera, it's the photographer". It is an old adage that I have heard many repeat though I do not know who it originally came from. It is just something to think about. 

I do disagree with you when you say that photographs are predetermined by circumstance. The photographer may have to react to the light but beyond the exposure there are plenty of choices the photographer makes (composition being the most important of all). I could take a thousand picture of something as simple as a tree with the same light and not one of them would be the same. My first instinct is not to adjust the meter but think about what I want from each shot (i.e. what emotion do I want people to get from each shot or what do I want observers to notice about it).


----------



## Kerbouchard

Snakeguy101 said:


> I'm not offended and it was not I who said "it is not the camera, it's the photographer". It is an old adage that I have heard many repeat though I do not know who it originally came from. It is just something to think about.


You chose the thread title, not me.


----------



## mooimeisie

Now I remember why I left this forum a year ago.  I picked a wonderful thread to come back to.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I think someone needs a nap.


----------



## Kerbouchard

bentcountershaft said:


> I think someone needs a nap.



Fine, I surrender.  It's actually all one big practical joke.  I'll shoot my next wedding with a P&S.  I'm sure it will work out just fine.

We don't actually need all that gear.  In reality, we just carry around 70 pounds of gear for the fun of it.  We could take the exact same shots with a P&S.  We just carry the gear to try to look important.


----------



## Snakeguy101

You're absolutely right. Now back to the point of the thread. Let's see some more pics and have FUN with it!


----------



## Kerbouchard

Snakeguy101 said:


> You're absolutely right. Now back to the point of the thread. Let's see some more pics and have FUN with it!



Fine.  I am done.  I hope you get lots of great examples.  I may even pull out one of my harddrives and see if I can contribute one of my own.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Now returning to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## hopdaddy

This is a repost from several years back, But,learning composition can be done with whatever camera you have. I still get to shoot for FUN .Hop you do too.







Z740


----------



## StringThing

Taken with an old Coolpix E5700.




Rose by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## Snakeguy101

StringThing said:


> Taken with an old Coolpix E5700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose by stringthing68, on Flickr



Got to love the snakes! Thanks for adding this!


----------



## miss_jaclynrae

Taken with a cell phone, edited with a free online photo editor!


----------



## tevo

Kerbouchard said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone needs a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I surrender.  It's actually all one big practical joke.  I'll shoot my next wedding with a P&S.  I'm sure it will work out just fine.
> 
> We don't actually need all that gear.  In reality, we just carry around 70 pounds of gear for the fun of it.  We could take the exact same shots with a P&S.  We just carry the gear to try to look important.
Click to expand...


"its not the camera, it's the photographer" 

so let's look at this string of letters for a second. what does the camera directly influence about your picture? the ISO, shutter, and aperture. why? because the camera is physically responsible for maintaining these settings. what does the photographer do with the camera besides set these things? he composes his photo. with that being said, if you have garbage composition and perfect settings, the photo is still *garbage.*


but i mean, hey - youre the pro. ill let you know how my shiny new D3X improves my composition




pull the monopod out of your ass my friend, this isnt a competition


----------



## Snakeguy101

tevo said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone needs a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I surrender.  It's actually all one big practical joke.  I'll shoot my next wedding with a P&S.  I'm sure it will work out just fine.
> 
> We don't actually need all that gear.  In reality, we just carry around 70 pounds of gear for the fun of it.  We could take the exact same shots with a P&S.  We just carry the gear to try to look important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "its not the camera, it's the photographer"
> 
> so let's look at this string of letters for a second. what does the camera directly influence about your picture? the ISO, shutter, and aperture. why? because the camera is physically responsible for maintaining these settings. what does the photographer do with the camera besides set these things? he composes his photo. with that being said, if you have garbage composition and perfect settings, the photo is still *garbage.*
> 
> 
> but i mean, hey - youre the pro. ill let you know how my shiny new D3X improves my composition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pull the monopod out of your ass my friend, this isnt a competition
Click to expand...


Let it go man. Let's get this thread back on track.


----------



## tevo

Snakeguy101 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, I surrender.  It's actually all one big practical joke.  I'll shoot my next wedding with a P&S.  I'm sure it will work out just fine.
> 
> We don't actually need all that gear.  In reality, we just carry around 70 pounds of gear for the fun of it.  We could take the exact same shots with a P&S.  We just carry the gear to try to look important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "its not the camera, it's the photographer"
> 
> so let's look at this string of letters for a second. what does the camera directly influence about your picture? the ISO, shutter, and aperture. why? because the camera is physically responsible for maintaining these settings. what does the photographer do with the camera besides set these things? he composes his photo. with that being said, if you have garbage composition and perfect settings, the photo is still *garbage.*
> 
> 
> but i mean, hey - youre the pro. ill let you know how my shiny new D3X improves my composition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pull the monopod out of your ass my friend, this isnt a competition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it go man. Let's get this thread back on track.
Click to expand...



Agreed. I need to get over my fear of uploading and post some things on this thread. Tomorrow or the next day, when I get my shiny new MacBook Pro and can actually get my photos organized !


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

iPhone4


----------



## Snakeguy101

wow!


----------



## cgipson1

Taken with a Canon S5 while hiking the Colorado high country:


----------



## cat001

^ ^ ^ Corn Snake!  <3

These lot taken with my first camera, Canon PowerShot A650












I do love corn snakes <3


----------



## WadeMack

- Taken with my iPhone and edited in "Instagram"


----------



## CapturingLight

Canon Powershot


----------



## Olga_pv

Actually, I can post all my photos in this thread, because I have no DSLR yet 




114 by Olga_pv, on Flickr



mflower by Olga_pv, on Flickr


----------



## WadeMack

"The falling leaves drift by the window, those autumn leaves of red and gold"






Both taken with my iPhone and edited in instagram.


----------



## Snakeguy101

Excellent images guys! Here is another taken with my s90 at the springs. I am heading back there today with the same friend that you see in this picture so I figured I would post it again.


----------



## TCD photography

Canon PowerShot SX20:




Untitled by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Olga_pv

Post 48 is like an underwater shot and rain looking like a sun rays, wonderful 




P1050306 by Olga_pv, on Flickr


----------



## TenaciousTins

Taken with a Fujifilm Finepix something or other...only 2.1mp




































Cell phone pic a few years ago






With a very old Kodak EasyShare that I hated!






Ok ok I'll stop lol


----------



## sm4him

Taken with a Canon Powershot a630...all my digital point and shoots were Powershots.  Just moved to DSLR about a month or so ago.

1. Flag on Ship in Baltimore Harbor



Baltimore 054edit by sm4him, on Flickr

2. Reflections (or as a friend named it, High-Bis-Sky)



KtownJuly10 (14)edit by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Boogeyman

> Taken with a Canon S5 while hiking the Colorado high country:


 beautiful spot! looks like a place i go tubing all the time with my brother like 20 mins past woodland park


----------



## Boogeyman

simply amazing


----------



## Buckster

Almost 13 years ago, I got my first digital camera, a p&s Sony FD81 with .8 mp.  Yeah, POINT 8.  I think this was probably the best shot I made with it:






My next digital P&S, a Sony F717 5 mp - I think this one is probably my best shot with it:





or maybe this one:





Polaroid film camera, about 1976:


----------



## TJKilborn

I call this one 'Chief of the Mountains.' I took this with a Pentax OptioWP.


----------



## Snakeguy101

Those first three are AMAZING Buckster!


----------



## TenaciousTins

WOW Buckter! I LOVE all of them, especially that second one!! :thumbup: guess we don't have a "bowing down" smiley but wow!


----------



## Compaq




----------



## dazind

Here comes two pictures taken by my old htc cellphone:


----------



## stickboy

Taken with an iPhone 4


----------



## JustinL

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifewithadd/6240740523/


taken with kodak dx 7630 6MP


----------



## momo3boys

Ok, This is from my old HP P&S





But this is my favorite. Hanging out my car window after an Ice storm.






My Sony Cybershot







my Iphone4






My old Samsung Camera phone


----------



## dots

Ice Storm is cool  (literally!)


----------



## mommy-medic

Something seems to be getting distorted/lost at upload... Her eyes don't pop like they do on original after uploading...

Anyway- waffle house shot via iPhone 4s HDR






At work playing with HDR in "top camera" app. Don't like the light shining on the headlights and wish I could have framed it better but I was backed up to the wall.






One more, same app...


----------



## thebasedsloth

First post, Yaayy.
But anyway, Took these on my Casio Exilm P&S




+++




++++


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I'll play along...




131404_1782553684287_1252800005_2293220_7027100_o by SHerren88, on Flickr




133490_1782549564184_1252800005_2293208_1034410_o by SHerren88, on Flickr




133175_1781015365830_1252800005_2289551_7696946_o by SHerren88, on Flickr




169117_1780955684338_1252800005_2289324_1055413_o by SHerren88, on Flickr




134192_1779215320830_1252800005_2285394_2572688_o by SHerren88, on Flickr


----------



## thebasedsloth

CIMG0041 by TravisChrist777, on Flickr




CIMG0058 by TravisChrist777, on Flickr




CIMG0051 by TravisChrist777, on Flickr


----------



## TCD photography

Doe Across the Pasture 2 by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Not a P&S, but yet, not a dSLR either. Micro 4/3 (A.K.A. MFT, m43).  Olympus PEN E-P3.



































































.


----------



## onelove

Here is one shot with a Blackberry and processed with photomatix


----------



## TCD photography

Kodak Easyshare Z712:


----------



## CourtneyFiala

taken with my first camera, a canon powershot sd1200
Courtney Fiala: Clematis : Clematis Jackmanii


----------



## Dailyrush

Taken with my iPhone 4 (yeah there's a little applefreak hidden in me)

I get a message saying that I don't have permission to upload a photo... maybe cause I'm new, so here is the link. 

268341_2231819237983_1322943944_2648698_4941832_n.jpg

Some of the other guys and girls with DSLR's (I chose not to bring mine on the trip, cause the weatherforecast showed lot of rain) said it was the best picture of a sunset they had ever seen, and the did not manage to take a better one. Just bad that iPhone does not have a higher resolution


----------



## GnipGnop

I've been shooting almost exclusively with the S90 for almost two years. I recently borrowed a 5d MKII with a 24-70, and I find it really really really hard to go back...

Some of my better ones (my opinion). I know I have a lot to learn still, which is why I signed up here. 














Impressive capture with a Easyshare! Those little buggers can be difficult.


----------



## NATO

Taken with a canon power shot A490


----------



## DCMoney

The BHP is a little dark but I like how im drawn to the FN logo.

Continuing the firearm related picture, taken with my very old canon D300


----------



## Dom6663

And they say Motorola makes bad cameras in their phones. Droid X (first run model)


----------



## Berter

Here's a couple iphone pics


----------



## rexbobcat

Untitled by texasrexbobcat, on Flickr




A Lone Tree at Sunset by texasrexbobcat, on Flickr




Why Hello There by texasrexbobcat, on Flickr

Canon PowerShot SD790 IS


----------



## cgipson1

tlamour said:


> D7000, iPhone 3GS



Don't tell.... it is a picture of the Brooklyn Bridge in a Blizzard, right? Just pure white nothingness?


----------



## Vtec44

Casio FS150


----------



## kidone

This sounds fun! This was taken with my Droid Charge!


----------



## jowensphoto

I call this one "Last Chance". It's a photo right before the last US exit at the Baja border. It was a Sony DSC-T200. Had some fun with the post processing.


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome to the forum, che.  You can't display TIFF files, they have to be JPEG.


----------



## pedalpics

Do not take my slr with me on bike rides so all of my riding pics are with a PnS


----------



## DiskoJoe

Photo0144 bean by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

This is my favorite with my point and click. It made me want to buy a better camera. The batteries in my canon died soon after this shot too. So I feel lucky to have captured it. I was trying to get the guy in the coat in the shot but he stepped off to the side trying to avoid blocking my picture.



IMG_1008 final sunburst by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## che

Canon IXUS 220HS (ELPH300)


----------



## Dominantly

Canon Powershot


----------



## Snakeguy101

This was from my phone earlier this week.


----------



## enzodm

From my One A Week project, Canon A1200 ($79):







 ​


----------



## itsmary_a

Taken with a Sony DSC-W300:


----------



## kreeperxj

This was taken with a nikon coolpix L18. Location lunch rock, Lehigh river. Boat WaveSport t2 transformer, paddler: me.


----------



## tlamour

Taken with iPhone 4




photo by Tristans photography, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Snakeguy101

Taken on a canon s90


----------



## Ocho_1

I don't have access to too many of my pics here at work, but of the ones I do have access to I think this is one of my favorites.


----------



## GnipGnop




----------



## GnipGnop

All photos: Canon S90


----------



## GnipGnop

One more


----------



## cnutco

All taken and edit with BlackBerry Tourch...






















The one camera that I always have with!


----------



## Rekd

GnipGnop said:


>



I like this!


----------



## Vtec44

Off camera flash (LED flash light) diffused by a 8x10 computer paper.  Camera is iPhone 4S.


----------



## thebasedsloth

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jaicatalano

I want to shoot your headshot with the 2 glasses. This is truly the best. I have a suggestion though... Please grow the hair back. It makes it to another level. 



Bitter Jeweler said:


> "I has bi-focals"


----------



## jmtonkin

I suppose I could post a couple!
















All of these were taken on a Kodak Z812IS!


----------



## CowgirlMama

Taken on a Kodak Easyshare a couple years ago. (Just grabbed them off my facebook...)




401235_10150499260206689_506941688_9139730_1602348789_n by CowgirlMama, on Flickr




384485_10150454645861689_506941688_8962467_401367193_n by CowgirlMama, on Flickr


----------



## Nette

With my iPhone 4


----------



## Vtec44

iPhone DOF


----------



## Crollo

tevo said:


> but i mean, hey - youre the pro. ill let you know how my shiny new D3X improves my composition



Douchebag. At no point did he say that buying a more expensive camera will make you have better artistic knowledge, he said you'd have better artistic _abilities_. What people like you suggest is that the knowledge alone will allow you to take great photographs, but surprisingly enough, your brain isn't able to take digital pictures or make physical prints. So guess what? Equipment _does_ matter.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

jaicatalano said:


> I want to shoot your headshot with the 2 glasses. This is truly the best. I have a suggestion though... Please grow the hair back. It makes it to another level.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I has bi-focals"
Click to expand...


The hair grew back. I think it's the longest I have tolerated it in like forever.


----------



## LightSpeed

lol


----------



## RKDeity

This topic is interesting... cause I personally think aside from quality, I have taken some of my most creative and better shots with my iPhone.. and now maybe thats cause it's all I have typically at the moment.. but.. still.


----------



## violakat03

Love this thread! It also bring out the fact a lot of people just can't accept that you can still take great shots without great equipment under the right conditions. 

These were all taken with a Kodak EasyShare C316.





I'm a coaster nut. This is the Voyage at Holiday World.





Summit Lake State Park in Mooreland IN





Washington DC's famous cherry blossoms.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Just a squirrel in this world trying to bust a nut. by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## xj0hnx

Ipod Touch




What was that!?!! by xj0hnx, on Flickr


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Shot on a (now) broken Pentax MG (no manual control) and a lousy 50mm f/1.4


----------



## Sw1tchFX

hmmm.... this counter seems to be prohibiting me from posting pictures..WTF?

BTW, totally shot on "crappy" 35mm film..who the hell shots that anymore lol


----------



## rfernando

Taken with my iPhone 4.


----------



## farleyfoto

Taken with IPhone 4!!


----------



## AlleyCat

loopy said:


> Cool shot Shakeguy, here is my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my first digital camera, Canon Powershot S45.



OMG!!! I'd very likely buy the camera if I saw this picture in the Canon S45 brochure ^^


----------



## PapaMatt

Sw1tchFX said:


> hmmm.... this counter seems to be prohibiting me from posting pictures..WTF?
> 
> BTW, totally shot on "crappy" 35mm film..who the hell shots that anymore lol




I LIKE THIS PHOTO.  VERY NICE, BUT THERE IS SOMETHING ABOUT THE PHOTO THAT REMINDS ME OF EASTER AND IT IS A NICE FEELING, MAYBE GOES BACK TO MY CHILDHOOD


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Why do you type in all caps?


----------



## myeyedea

Taken with my Samsung Galaxy S II phone:




Dandelion - Samsung Galaxy S2 Phone by myeyedea, on Flickr




Samsung Galaxy S2 - Flowers by myeyedea, on Flickr




Sunset - Samsung Galaxy S2 Phone by myeyedea, on Flickr


----------



## afroAnt

These were taken with my iPhone 3g. These photos were from when I went on the Coast Track (Otford to Bundeena) in the Royal National Park (New South Wales), for one of my Duke of Ed hikes.


----------



## theeph

Taken with my cell phone's 2 mp camera long before I had a camera. I really like it.


----------



## DonnieZ

I've always liked this image - taken with a Kodak DC240 about ten years ago in stunning 1.3 megapixels:


----------



## DiskoJoe

theeph said:


> Taken with my cell phone's 2 mp camera long before I had a camera. I really like it.



What a lucky phone!


----------



## slackercruster

Xlnt job guys!! Some really nice images.


----------



## Compaq

theeph said:


> Taken with my cell phone's 2 mp camera long before I had a camera. I really like it.



Snapping pics of half naked girls with cell phone? Are you sure that's photography? LOOL


----------



## PapaMatt

Nice photos but I guess it goes to show you that most cameras of today are better than the photographers using them: :lmao:


----------



## PapaMatt

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Why do you type in all caps?



Sorry, it was a mistake.  I did not realize I had the caps on.  Just now saw your reply.

I also have my glasses on now> :lmao:


----------



## AlanE

dragonfly by Nokinrocks, on Flickr





Your Fired by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Light Travels by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## ericz83

OK my turn.... this was on an old Kodak p&s ... probably 10 years ago?


----------



## ShutterbugSarah

IMG_0001 (2) by SarahSurfr, on Flickr



GOPR1323 by SarahSurfr, on Flickr



calypso by SarahSurfr, on Flickr


----------



## WadeMack

This was taken with my iPhone 4s


----------



## IByte

Bitter Jeweler said:


> "I has bi-focals"



......and a long beard O.O


----------



## IByte

Abandoned footwear.


----------



## Bridgette

It was either with my phone or the point and shoot canon thing I had about 8 years ago I think. No one really loves this picture as much as I do but man I love it.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug

took this with my iphone yesterday



Untitled by Henryfradley, on Flickr
took basically the same picture on some b&w film too


----------



## shortchaz

Taken with my HTC thunderbolt

I'm sure some will say there's a bike in the way


----------



## Steve5D

Cape Spear, Newfoundland. Taken with the Canon G12:







I took this one in my buddy's backyard, in Ramona, California, this morning with my iPhone 4s:


----------



## Snakeguy101

Took this with my phone last night


----------



## TechArtist

Here are a couple photos(these are not edited at all):


Taken with the HTC Hero's(Sprint Version) default camera app.


Taken with a Canon Powershot a3100is.


----------



## ThroughMyMascara

"City of Pittsburgh"

Taken with Canon T3 (one of my first shots)


----------



## ChefPO

200 miles above the Arctic Circle


----------



## photolodico

A favorite from my old flip phone.


----------



## johngalliano032

Beautiful scenery:x


----------



## stingx

Taken with an iPhone 4


----------



## Sagitta

Here are a few over the years from me...




The Race is On (Explored!) by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Fort Halifax Tree; Winslow, Maine by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Winter Sunset Off College Avenue; Waterville, Maine by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Maine 220 in Winter; Montville, Maine by Jody Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## tmjjk

Before I knew I wanted to take pictures... taken with a Kodak easy cam


----------



## LeReve

I took this with my iPhone 4, one of my favorites


----------



## sl0wkarate

Taken with a Nikon Coolpix 8400. Not sure I feel they are up to par with most of the ones I've see so far but I enjoy them


----------



## ele89869

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11451&d=1339769762&thumb=1&stc=1

with an iphone 3gs


----------



## TCD photography

Canon Powershot SX20:




Rusty Perch by Trapper Creek Daughter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

Taken with my HTC ONE S cell phone.


----------



## Jaemie

Both of those are very nice, jake337. Did you use the DOF setting for the flower photo?


----------



## jake337

Jaemie said:
			
		

> Both of those are very nice, jake337. Did you use the DOF setting for the flower photo?



The HTC one s has an f2 lens.  I'll have to check the exif to see if it shows what setting was used.  I can't recall what setting I was using on the flower one.  The other was the HDR mode.


----------



## Jaemie

The HDR is nice and subtle. :thumbup:


----------



## jake337

Jaemie said:


> The HDR is nice and subtle. :thumbup:



The flower shot might be too.  I took some in a bunch of different modes.


----------



## jake337

​


----------



## Jaemie

Even better.


----------



## NIKON365

Shot with iPhone 4 and processed in photo forge 2 app.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Not exactly awesome pics, but my wife's SX230 HS did pretty well under the circumstances.





IMG_0468a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr




IMG_0493a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr




IMG_0490a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

The waiting chair


----------



## sactown024

these are all cool but most all of these still have a lot of PP in them. i can take a photo with a keychain and make it look good in photoshop.


----------



## rexbobcat

sactown024 said:
			
		

> these are all cool but most all of these still have a lot of PP in them. i can take a photo with a keychain and make it look good in photoshop.



Actually, no.


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## Solarflare

sactown024 said:


> these are all cool but most all of these still have a lot of PP in them. i can take a photo with a keychain and make it look good in photoshop.


 Good luck with trying that.


----------



## amolitor

The point is not that ANY photograph made with a terrible camera can be fixed and turned in to something awesome.

The point is that it is possible to do excellent work with anything, as long you work within the scope of the camera's ability. Obviously I'm not going to be shooting sports with a 640x480 cell phone camera, but I might do moody abstracts, or soft pictorialist landscapes. Photoshop or equivalent is pretty much necessary here, since the stuff these little/old cameras produce is generally pretty flat and unpleasant. SOOC is awful with these things, in my experience, but the results can be fine with a bit of post.

This is generally true, you have to fit the tool to the job, or the job to the tool. Lesser cameras mean less flexibility, not necessarily lesser results. Attempting great architectural work with a high end DSLR and some mediocre zoom lens is only slightly less silly than trying to shoot fashion with my ancient Nokia phone.

Note that I am carefully NOT saying that you can shoot any photograph with any camera, quite the opposite.


----------



## jake337

sactown024 said:


> these are all cool but most all of these still have a lot of PP in them. i can take a photo with a keychain and make it look good in photoshop.



Editing was done in my cell phone as well.  I could take identical shots with my D90 and the biggest difference would be how large I could print and the actually image quality.




The camera you use does not change the quality of light you capture....


----------



## Farmclicker

I posted this a few days ago on the portrait section and was shocked when people did not beat me up for it. It was done with a Kodak Point and Shoot Camera with my wife and I in the photo, the photo taken via the 10 second timer on the camera.






[/URL] Well Hello There by Plowpoints[/IMG]


----------



## Mrs_T

This would have to be one of my favourite photos and I took it on my iPhone 3GS! Didn't have my canon with me when i spotted this beautiful sunset so used the only item I did.. Have to agree its not what you use but how you use it


----------



## jowensphoto

sactown024 said:


> these are all cool but most all of these still have a lot of PP in them. i can take a photo with a keychain and make it look good in photoshop.



So then I guess it's time to nut up or shut up.


----------



## JustinBloch

Here is an iPhone 4 picture I took a while back of turbo on an abandoned golf course.


----------



## Photographiend

iphones take some pretty cool images. They have this way of turning rays of sunshine into little orbules. My husband got one the other day of the sun setting behind a tree that I just love! 

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/309246_10152026282250484_496261403_n.jpg

He has another one I seem to recall liking better than this one but he hasn't uploaded it. =/


----------



## jake337




----------



## sarahashleyphotos

How about this:


Taken with a home scanner (not a very high resolution scanner). You can get really cool effects from using scanners =)
This is one image. Contrast added to the original but other than that no photo shopping was done.


----------



## Crazydad




----------



## fractionofasecond

Taken with iphone


----------



## enzodm

amolitor said:


> Note that I am carefully NOT saying that you can shoot any photograph with any camera, quite the opposite.



In general I agree with you, however looking back at this whole thread, now I read the title in some more general and slight opposite way. 
Some pictures are awesome but some are crooked, with cut parts, with centered subjects, under/overexposed, bad pictures of nice places or things, etc: I feel some posted the best the camera could do in technical terms (e.g., color rendition), not the best they could do with a limited camera. 
So, this is another proof that the photographer is the major source of variability in quality, even starting with limited features.


----------



## noobtophoto

Taken with my iphone


----------



## CustosClavium

#1


#2


#3


All photos taken with my iPhone 3Gs.

1: Newly installed drain grate after a tremendous rainy weekend followed by a hot and dry week before they had time to plant grass. Only copy I have saved has been instagramed...
2: I sat atop a hill by the monastery after a storm and watched this rainbow appear before my eyes.
3: A sundial in a cemetery in Crestwood, Kentucky. I believe it said "Grow old with me" around the edge.


----------



## ButterflyPassion

Cassie's roborovski hamster by Butterfly Passion, on Flickr

Cell Phone snap (HTC ChaCha)


----------



## Snakeguy101

Here is another iPhone shot of mine.


----------



## unpopular

Taken a long time ago with a Samsung L73


----------



## SaraReed

The plunge of faith... Taken near Durango, CO with a GoPRo!


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337

​


----------



## Gadfly

Nice job Jake. What camera did you use for those?


----------



## four20

do Instagrams count? shot with a HTC EVO 4G monday before Sandy brought a lot of wind to southern Maine-


----------



## jake337

Gadfly said:


> Nice job Jake. What camera did you use for those?




HTC One S


----------



## jake337

four20 said:


> do Instagrams count? shot with a HTC EVO 4G monday before Sandy brought a lot of wind to southern Maine-



Almost all of mine are from instagram.


----------



## mishele




----------



## boomer

I always liked this one of mine.




Nikon D7000 + 70-200mm f/2.8 VR II by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

Canon PowerShot SD550 Gourd Flower


----------



## four20

jake337 said:


> Almost all of mine are from instagram.



i'm a n00b here


----------



## Wilbur

This photo was taken with a Pentax Optio WG-2 Point and Shoot Underwater camera.


----------



## JackandSally

I love this photo.  I came around the corner with my phone and knew if I grabbed my camera the moment would pass.


EDIT:  Not sure why the second photo attached.  I hit it by accident and now can't figure out how to get it off there.  Sorry.


----------



## Yantropov

Photo of the Pacific ocean taken with a Canon A560 IS in Tofino BC.


----------



## blackmagicdude

simply amazing


----------



## binga63

6 by Binga63, on Flickr

a baby rose a piece of pper and a desklamp upside down


----------



## dawn

Kodak Z990


----------



## unpopular

dawn said:


> Kodak Z990
> 
> View attachment 24954



cuuuuuuuupcaaaaakes


----------



## kauelima

Salmon Cream Temaki by kaue.lima, on Flickr

Taken with a SX 200 IS, gotta love the macro on the point and shoot cameras!


----------



## jake337




----------



## IceCanAm

I took these with my Nokia E72 before i gave it to my wife.


----------



## Luke345678

What type of camera was that taken with?


----------



## IceCanAm

Luke345678 said:


> What type of camera was that taken with?



Taken with Nokia E72 mobile phone. it has a 5 mp camera on it.


----------



## LeoM

lumia 800.


----------



## AgentDrex

No post-processing was used in the harming of these photos (er, wait...hmm).  If only I had had a "professional" camera, I could have made a mint off of these photos.  As they are (taken with a "non-professional" camera), they're poo.  Big, stinky, brown poo (with a hint of yellow from the corn kernels).

This photo was taken with the camera function of a Canon Elura 80:






This photo was taken with a Canon Powershot A3000 IS:






These photos were taken using the "Camera Illusion" app for my HTC Droid Eris (no post-processing, just a mirror filter SOOC and good natural lighting):


----------



## Justman1020

Taken with iPhone 5.


----------



## unpopular

Canonnet IIIG QL


----------



## tentwo

OK so here are some shots from my back yard using my iphone4s.  Be easy I am a newbee!


----------



## equivocalchick

Not THE best... but one of them. It may not have to be the camera or the photographer, sometimes just the location is enough. This is near sossusvlei Namibia 

Sony Cybershot DSC W180:


----------



## eddybreezy

I don't remember the camera I used, but I think it was a battery powered point-and-shoot Nikon back when I was a Freshman in college.


----------



## QobraKhan

This picture was taken with my iPhone 4s @ Black Angus Steakhouse. 

No flash, the light source was coining through the window as the sun was setting to the west, here in Arizona. 

The restaurant was dark and made for a nice photo op. hope y'all enjoy. 

Ps I took like 8 pics of this at different angles and what not, and wasn't sure which one to post, I like them all, but I settled for this one, I liked the low angle.


----------



## rmr1923

iphone 4...


----------



## raaskohx10

Cell Phone Camera (Sony Ericsson Xperia X10i) 8.1 Mega Pixels.


----------



## FireMedic772

Phone Shots - a set on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

A family members wedding 7-ish years ago. Flew up to Canada (Sioux Lookout) so we didn't bring any decent camera gear. taken with our now very old Kodak Easyshare Z650 (6.1 megapixel)



View attachment 31827
View attachment 31826
View attachment 31828


----------



## smithdan

My first Digital camera.  Used Kodak DX 3600.  

Needed print for bathroom reno.


----------



## skyy38

Nikon Coolpix L5 -Three Shots:

Burger King Bus-MEDIUM | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Blood Sun-MEDIUM | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Cha One-MED | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


"Shoot Alaska" on Youtube

All Photos-Nikon Coolpix P90


----------



## boborone

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mVDibeHeyrxTZ99HuenzHNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?full-exif=true
Taken last April at Texas Motor Speedway. I love the panorama option on the Samsung phones at the track.


----------



## boborone

If you want to get real creative with your phone, try Camera FV-5. Gives you control of your phone's camera.

Sent from my Galaxy SII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apparentlysmart

Taken with Hipstamatic on my iPhone 4. No other editing was done to it. (Honestly, I don't have many non-Hipsta shots on my phone at all)


----------



## JustJazzie

Taken on a Konica Minolta several years ago. Forgive the low quality, it is a recovered image, but still one of my favorites! (As you can tell from my avi!)


----------



## Ashlee_Duh

Taken with a Canon AS1000

I think this is from 2009.


----------



## jake337

boborone said:


> View attachment 32593
> 
> If you want to get real creative with your phone, try Camera FV-5. Gives you control of your phone's camera.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII using Tapatalk 2



I also have that app for my HTC One S.  I'm finding it doesn't actually give you full control.  I was doing some experimenting and was finding that I was getting the same exposure at 1" as 10 seconds.  The only one I have found that really gives you control over shutter speed was "proshot" but that was for windows phones.


----------



## S2Ace

Took this a while back with my sony point and shoot. This photo really piqued my interest in getting better in photography


----------



## STM

Not so sure a Nikon Coolpix 5000 qualifies as a point and shoot but it is the closest I have to one!


----------



## bhop

Samsung Galaxy S2



Cleanliness by bhop, on Flickr




Fun Ride by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## dalex100

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ph0enix

bhop said:


> Samsung Galaxy S2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun Ride by bhop, on Flickr



Nice Bianchi C2C!


----------



## Benco

Taken with my Fujifilm HS10. (It only took 30 or so out of focus/overexposed duds to get her!)


----------



## bc_steve

View attachment 35903

those are all with my cellphone, Motorola Milestone.  Often when I am working or snowboarding that is all I have.  I think I may have posted that fire picture elsewhere...


----------



## CandySvoboda

St. Thomas, USVI

Taken on an iPhone 4 (no special camera app)


----------



## rozaza

took these two with my iphone 5  
quite simple, but I still like them


----------



## SamSpade1941

iPhone 4


----------



## Mully

Canon Powershot 550


----------



## bluehouse

Very nice, I love it. Pictures looks really beautiful and natural. Which camera do you used and how many mega pixel it has??


----------



## smithdan

Kodak DX3600


----------



## Allenc873

Taken with point and shoot SAMSUNG PL210 




SAM_1317-2 done1 by Allenc873, on Flickr


----------



## amysown

iPhone 5


----------



## jeroen

Don't know if this counts for "limited". But I guess no zoom, no auto focus, no light meter and no auto ISO is pretty limited 

Taken with a Canon Canonet 28 flea market find on APX100 b&w film.


----------



## TheAverageCatPerson

Here are two of my own, taken with a Canon PowerShot A560.



This is just a sunflower from my friends backyard.




I don't know if this one would be considered "good," but I find it interesting so I thought I'd upload for that reason.
I was at some sort of carnival or fair type thing when I took this. Fun fact, a man taught me to juggle not far from where this picture was taken. 
I consider it a valuable skill now.


----------



## sidigirl

whisk by sidigirl, on Flickr





Newport Bridge by sidigirl, on Flickr

These were taken with my droid Razor.


----------



## Angelo.

Allenc873 said:


> Taken with point and shoot SAMSUNG PL210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM_1317-2 done1 by Allenc873, on Flickr


 really nice shot


----------



## Ilovemycam

"A lot of photographers think that if they buy a better camera theyll be able to take better photographs. A better camera wont do a thing for you if you dont have anything in your head or in your heart." ~ Arnold Newman


----------



## amy.f

A few shots from my previous camera the canon500D


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Nikon Coolpix 4300




​


----------



## Squancho

A shot I took at my school. Really stressed the low light of my iPhone


----------



## Jad

Made with a Canon G-12 while in Mexico.


----------



## MLCIII

iPhone 5



Photo1 by MLCIII, on Flickr


----------



## yugnokin

from iphone 3gs with tilt-shift generator


----------



## cgipson1

Macro shot of a Passion Flower in Mexico, with a Nikon P-510

View attachment 46500


----------



## Gary_A

Wooden Shoe Tulip Festival (HTC Inspire phone)


----------



## dsm.iv.tr

This is from my old Canon Powershot, which I sold to a friend so he wouldn't be camera-less when he went travelling.


----------



## kja6

Centre Place (in Melbourne's CBD), taken with my iPhone:


----------



## Low_Sky

These aren't great by any means, but I like them.

Taken with my HTC Incredible 2 (phone)



IMAG0834 by Low_Sky, on Flickr

And this one was taken with my Sony Cybershot



DSC02226 by Low_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## TheEVP

Gus O'Conners Pub in Doolin, Ireland. 
Taken with a Nikon Coolpix S9 Point and Shoot.


----------



## S.Pierce

A snapshot of Hyperion Expresso in Fredericksburg, VA taken with my iPhone 4.




Hyperion Expresso by S.Pierce86, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Konica C35 EFP, Redscale film, 100 ISO





Same camera, Tri-X 400 film.



The Konica has only one setting: 100 ISO or 400 ISO. It's the only camera I use that won't let me control all the settings.


----------



## el_chingoton13

Here's one from my Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## raventepes

The first shot of the birds was taken with a PowerShot SX100IS. The second shot of the pregnant woman was taken with a Motorola Milestone X cell phone.


----------



## xRock3r

there's a pic i took 2 days ago , i think it's nice 

i took it with 100 $ camera . casio exlim zs-20


----------



## srobbins2122

All of these are were taken with a Canon Powershot sx160 is. :-( Miss that ole' girl.


----------



## Kup

Casio Exilim EX-G1, a couple spots in Zharay and Khakrez Districts, Afghanistan.





Some pretty scenery, but I don't miss it!


----------



## fyn

Panasonic 5mp compact from 2006 edited in lightroom


----------



## RCJPhotography

These were taken four years ago with a cheap plastic £20 camera I bought from Argos when my camera broke as I couldn't bare to go without one lol


----------



## Misty123

4mp Konica Minolta

Mytouch 4g


----------



## MysticPhotography

Taken with point and shoot digital camera with a delay between when you hit the button and when it actually took the picture, making perfectly timed jumping pictures very difficult. I got pretty good at it though!






A few iphone pics (with instagram editing haha)


----------



## jfrabat

I'll bite...  I took this one with a Sony DSC-H2 in Costa Rica back when I lived there in 2011.


----------



## Zydeco

Two contributions from me!

This photo, taken with the Casio Exilim EX-ZR10:


And this photo, taken with the iPhone 4S + Olloclip Accessory:


----------



## chile

RX100 (I only really use it for UW...on land, I use a K5 and SL1)


----------



## LakeFX

Cell phone pic from my HTC One X. I put a couple others in the cell phone thread.


----------



## HomerJay222

Taken with my Nokia 6700s


----------



## Fire

This was taken during wrestling practice when I was sitting out due to a concussion. I was bored and set up the tape and took the shot. 




Wrestling Tape by firery.photography, on Flickr


If it wasn't that one It must have been this tree, It just looks so cool to me.



A magnificent tree - Phone Photo by firery.photography, on Flickr


----------



## WW3

UH-72A Lakota helicopter at West Point Military Academy in may of 2013.

Taken with an iPhone 4


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh what the hell.





Taken a week or two ago with an 8 year old 6 mp Panasonic Lumix superzoom converted to full spectrum, homemade IR filter.


----------



## nzmacro

Sony CD-1000, 1.9 MP camera that served itself well at the time. 2 external flash units fired with flash slaves from the inbuilt flash.






All the best folks.

Danny.


----------



## sansse

Just a couple of HDR tryouts with my Lumia 920


----------



## LCLimages

Taken on a Canon point and shoot... I want to say a Powershot A series but it's been a while and I can't remember.  I know it was 5MP.


----------



## Pete620

Hand held with an old Sony point and shoot.


----------



## kdryan

A couple of cell phone pics taken with a Samsung Galaxy Note II.  The first two have a little Photoshop in them.  The last are simply cropped.

Edited only for color and cropping

Trees in fog and snow,  Columbia City Indiana

Added infrared effects in Photoshop

Walking Bridge, Plymouth Indiana

Cropped only

Monster Truck Show, Fort Wayne Indiana

Cropped only.

Muncie Drags, Muncie, Indiana


----------



## kdryan

Allenc873 said:


> Taken with point and shoot SAMSUNG PL210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM_1317-2 done1 by Allenc873, on Flickr



Contrails:  The enemy of photographers everywhere...


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography

G15 Powershot


----------



## acparsons

From my phone.


----------



## UncleSteve

Over the top of Lake Arrowhead...taken with my iPhone 5....the canon 6D hadn't shown up yet....


----------



## LoafofDread

Nikon Coolpix L4


----------



## scythefwd

Not artsy, but I feel it actually has a little dof
Not too bad for a iPhone 4, or maybe it was a Nikon coolpix l18?


----------



## Raj_55555

Huh!! I can think of so many that would fit this thread!


----------



## sonicbuffalo




----------



## scythefwd

Edited ^ in photobucket.  This is unedited below.. I know I snapped this with my iphone 4.  it was done on the door of my prius.  He looked so cute sitting there.


----------



## unpopular

BoSnapsPhotography said:


> G15 Powershot



Yeah, I am not sure I consider the G-series a point and shoot...


----------



## scythefwd

sonic.. that is an interesting pic.. what all was done to it?


----------



## zaroba

Canon Powershot A430.  Loved that camera, still have it too.
But the LCD screen broke when it banged against a tree while on a hike.

Fiddler Crab on my finger while vacationing at the beach in 2006




f - 2.8, shutter - 1/320
only editing was cropping and possibly resizing


----------



## smithdan

Still don't agree 100% with the premise,  but ok...        

 

Kodak Pony 135 B
FP4
D76 stock

...wonder if all this cool stuff still available from EMPI...


----------



## Reiep

iPhone 5




Wing by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## keyseddie

Reiep said:


> iPhone 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing by Pierre Pichot Photography


That's a great shot with any camera.


----------



## Reiep

Thanks ! I must admit I regret I was too lazy to grab the DSLR for this one


----------



## farmerj

I thought this looked much better once I looked at it on the computer. Droid Ultra.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Canon S95, from an aircraft window, approaching San Francisco airport.


----------



## cguron

Why is you so dazed?


----------



## chuasam

antique Panasonic Lumix LX-5


----------



## zacharyleroy

Shot using a Canon PowerShot SX510.


----------



## chris foxe

great topic, and lots & lots of photos i would gladly put on my wall, 
keep this thread going folks.

some of my favourites taken with canon powershot A460


----------



## Didereaux

[/QUOTE]
*Kerbouchard spaketh thusly:*
There is no test.  There is a reason why professionals use top quality equipment.  Half of the examples in this thread missed focus or are blurry.  The other half were taken in broad day light.  Sure, in broad day light, there isn't much difference between a capable camera and a point and shoot.  In most other conditions, the differences are night and day.

I'm not sure what point you are trying to prove, but Posts 2, 9, 11, and 17 are the only ones I would consider decent, and they were shot under ideal conditions.[/QUOTE]


I would wager a tidy some that with the best available equipment available today that you could not produce a picture that would be hung next to a Cartier-Bresson, Manray, Weston, Weegee, or even a Winogard (and a hundred others).  It's the subject, the viewpoint, the story that is captured and has value.  Good photographers capture moments, and subjects that stir emotions....good cameras are just like computers...garbage in-garbage out.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Went for a walk with her ladyship, who happened to have her pentax I-10 tucked away in her pocket; when we chanced upon this pair just a few yards away......possibly my best wildlife encounter to date.


----------



## Civchic

20140919_155207_1 by civgirlca, on Flickr




20141003_154225_2 by civgirlca, on Flickr


Taken with my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Tabe

Taken with an Olympus waterproof camera.  I love the look of the shark's eye.  Yeah, I cut off the tail, unfortunately.  This was a difficult photo situation for me.  North shore of Oahu in really rough water that was throwing me all over the place.  I was terribly seasick from the boat ride and having a hard time seeing what the heck I was aiming at.  Still, for my first (and probably only) time in a shark cage, I was really pleased with the outcome.


----------



## MikeDawson

My iphone4: Seattle





My Samsung S4: Vancouver, Canada


----------



## DevC

Shot on an Iphone 5, no edits.


----------



## wfooshee

Unedited sunset with a Galaxy S3. Used the menus to drop exposure to "-2." I don't know if that means 2 stops, or if it's just an arbitrary scale. It was the limit, though.


----------



## Mike S.

Samsung SIII


----------



## SquarePeg

Samsung galaxy note 3


----------



## jehanne

I got this with my samsung note 2






more of my phone shots at my flickr
Capital Wheel Nat'l Harbor | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Braineack

the note has a pretty decent camera in it.  great shot.  pretty damn good detail in that shot.


----------



## ByronBrant

One from my little Canon point n shoot


----------



## Casey carson

This was taken with my iPhone!


----------



## Ilovemycam

These are from Sony RX 100 PS on auto. It does adjust some but I can't figure it out, so I shoot auto.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ide'_Copyright_2014_Daniel_D._Teoli_Jr_mr.jpg

nsfw

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ia_of_Ink_Jet_Printing_Daniel_Teoli_Jr_lr.jpg

(Product shot done with Sony. Cover pix shot with other cams.)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ills_18_Copyright_2013_Daniel_Teoli_Jr_lr.jpg

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ills_14_Copyright_2013_Daniel_Teoli_Jr_lr.jpg

From: Twenty-Six Roadkills

I shot about 35% to 40% of my Roadkill artists' book with the Sony and 1 shot from the cheap Kodak PS. It is in a umber of public collections round the world. From Oxford to Kandinsky to Yale to Art Center COD..

This one from cheap Kodak PS product shot.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...px-Twenty-Six_Roadkills_Daniel_D.Teoli_Jr.jpg

You can compare them all here for pixel peepers. Film to 6 mp to 40mp. 35mm flatbed scanned color film is about 3 or 4 mp PS quality.

Camera Comparisons

Now there is no dispute that some cams are better than others for certain jobs. I use the best tools I can  to get the shot.

But here is the bottom line...

A crappy photog will produce crap with any cam they have. A great photog will produce great photos with any cam they have. As long as the cam can produce something decent to start with, unless your looking for pin hole image quality.


----------



## Kwenami

Taken with a P&S, in 2007. The original you can see EYELASHES. I didn't know birds had eyelashes before I took this.


----------



## jake337

Not sure if I had posted this one yet.

With an old HTC One S


----------



## curly

From iPhone 4 and 5:


----------



## curly

From an older Kodak P&S from my college days:


----------



## ThroughTheIris

iPhone 5


----------



## syaudi

oh I can do this

I used a Nikon Coolpix s210


----------



## cmcz450

I'll play. It's not the greatest, but who doesn't love puppies iPhone 5


----------



## RobiSuicide

Taken with an I-Phone 4


----------



## mishele

s5


----------



## otherprof

Snakeguy101 said:


> We have probably all heard that adage by now but let's put it to the test. Post your best picture using a point and shoot camera or a cell phone camera. No due date, no competition, just show us what you can do with limited gear.
> 
> Here is mine taken with a cannon s90 (in a waterproof case obviously):
> 
> View attachment 47476


Taken with a little 6mp pocket Canon, on auto with about 1 second to shoot. I was walking down from Penn Station, NYC to F.I.T. and the cab door opened and I was so grateful I had the little pocket camera in my pocket!


----------



## otherprof

MLCIII said:


> iPhone 5
> 
> 
> 
> Photo1 by MLCIII, on Flickr


It's not the camera - it's the chickory!


----------



## gmwilkes

This thread hasn't been refreshed in a while so I'll add a couple


----------



## Th0r4z1n3

Blackberry Q10


----------



## deitzd

Portage, Alaska.  Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Sprout

Heh, a fun thread for me..
Everything in my gallery currently was taken with a P&S, but here's a couple of my favourites:

iPhone 5s:



Ceriana 2014 - The Pool by Morgan Rashand, on Flickr

iPhone 5s:



Dust Storms over Iran by Morgan Rashand, on Flickr

Panasonic TZ-35:



Nepal - Mardi Himal Trek, Upper Viewpoint (4200m) by Morgan Rashand, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker




----------



## JacaRanda

Sprout said:


> Heh, a fun thread for me..
> Everything in my gallery currently was taken with a P&S, but here's a couple of my favourites:
> 
> iPhone 5s:
> 
> 
> 
> Ceriana 2014 - The Pool by Morgan Rashand, on Flickr
> 
> iPhone 5s:
> 
> 
> 
> Dust Storms over Iran by Morgan Rashand, on Flickr
> 
> Panasonic TZ-35:
> 
> 
> 
> Nepal - Mardi Himal Trek, Upper Viewpoint (4200m) by Morgan Rashand, on Flickr


Nice.


----------



## JacaRanda

Palm Desert from San Jacinto mountains.  Galaxy Note 4.


----------



## JacaRanda

The Salton Sea - Galaxy Note 4


----------



## tufopix

JacaRanda said:


> The Salton Sea - Galaxy Note 4
> View attachment 114285View attachment 114286


It's surprising sometimes what Galaxy devices can do. If the autofocus on my Galaxy S5 wouldn't glitch so much, I'd think it was the perfect phone camera.

Even though I shot this one back in 2008, it's still one of my favorite photos I've taken with a point and shoot. I set the self-timer and raced to get in position before the camera took the pic. I still wasn't into photography much at all when I took this, but I loved  figuring out how things worked. So, I always kept the camera in it's Manual mode getting a feel for adjusting ISO and shutter speed. I think part of it was so I could claim all credit for how the photos turned out 
Shot with a Sony Cybershot DSC-P73



Taking it all in by tufopix on Photography Forum


----------



## Shades of Blue

Taken with my iPhone 6


----------



## Shades of Blue

These were taken with a Canon Powershot A610 when I was in college


----------



## sparelink

iPhone 6s.


----------



## bstjohn1966

I took this one with my Galaxy S6 Edge Plus. My favorite pic of my wife!


----------



## PropilotBW

Alcatraz.  Sony Cybershot.  Circa 2008


----------



## Sasquatch

This is a cool thread. I love some of the photos. I'll add my best P&S photo. This was taken with a Nikon Coolpix P330. 




The spring at Roaring River State Park in Cassville, Missouri.


----------



## Jesse17

This is probably my favorite photo taken with my cell phone. I think this was my old Droid 2


----------



## bstjohn1966

Random shot of my buddy while we were playing cards the other night on my S6 Edge +. Post processing by Photo Shop Express on my phone. I know it's dark but I really like the way it came out.


----------



## chuasam

Small Olympus Tg4


----------



## IronMaskDuval

I guess ill add this despite posting it before. Canon s95.


----------



## chuasam

Olympus Tg4 all straight off the Camera as I'm still on Vacation


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Apple Ipod Touch


----------



## jcdeboever

Motorola Droid Turbo





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Reading Minster on a boisterous Spring morning. I've been making a habit of carrying the camera (D7000) in my backpack for the right conditions. I love bluebells! There's been a church there since 973AD, so the churchyard is now at least 5 feet in places above the surrounding streets. This shot appears to have been taken at ground level....but I was standing the other side of the retaining wall, holding the camera, and using both elbows as a steady support.


----------



## nerwin

I took this picture with a crappy 5mp camera phone.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful

There is another old adage that might be just as appropriate here: Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while.


----------



## Didereaux

Picture framed


----------



## hfocal

nerwin said:


> I took this picture with a crappy 5mp camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 120652



Doesn't seem like a crappy cam though.


----------



## jcdeboever

Didereaux said:


> Picture framed



This is really a great photo technically. You lit up a small room with no light.... brilliant.


----------



## nerwin

hfocal said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took this picture with a crappy 5mp camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 120652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like a crappy cam though.
Click to expand...


Well Instagram's filters can make the crappiest cameras look good. Hahahaha.


----------



## pochemunchka

On an HTC Desire. Ha!


----------



## Moly

A hopelessly under exposed photo of an insanely bright sunset over the Western Isles of Scotland taken from Arisaig on my Samsung Galaxy and rescued by Lightroom. I left the grainy noise in the foreground to mimic the gritty nature of the scene.


----------



## Borad

An edited version of this photo from my $40 Lumia 520 got me to second place in the Minimalism contest back in 2014.


----------



## Alexander Dingley

Shot on a canon t3i, sure its not that shitty but I sure have found the limitations of it very fast


----------



## chuasam

Lumix LX5


----------



## Benjgf

iPhone 4... or maybe 5. On the highline in NYC.


----------



## marineangel

Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## tpuma

Shot on iPhone 6plus. Had to reduce file size to post.


----------



## Didereaux

Canon G10


----------



## Didereaux

Canon G10 IR no modifications just a simple 720nm filter.  LR 5/6


----------



## Boutte

With crappy phone.


----------



## Benjgf

This is the definition of crappy phone photo. I was on a rooftop in Brooklyn with this beautiful girl I had just met. I had given her my coat and she was positioned juuuust right in front of this old water tower. I HAD to take a picture. Truth be told, I think the final product looks kind of spooky, but it reminds me of some old film camera. It's underexposed, grainy, and just all around poor quality.  But you know exactly what it is, and I think it flows perfectly (rule of thirds, etc.). Goes to show that sometimes you don't need the most clean, detailed shot and the most expensive camera around to make art. I'm actually really proud of this crappy spur-of-the-moment photo I took!


----------



## matrosov

I phone 4 or 5 my 3 yo at the time daughter and her vacation friend. Didn't think the cloud reflection would come out at all when I was trying to snap it.


----------



## JPI

On a evening walk couple days ago with my Galaxy note 4 which has a broken lens. I really need to get a good compact


----------

